# New Puppy coming soon...



## gzagar (Jul 12, 2016)

We just put a deposit on our puppy in Southern California and will be bringing Nyla home in 8 weeks. (from Golden Meadow Retriever Kennel/Breeders) We are first time Vizsla owners and have to say:

1: These dogs are extremely lovable and want to be a part of your family...not an ordinary pet
2: Vizsla owners cant seem to say enough great things about the breed

We go back in 8 weeks to pick up Nyla as our home is undergoing a renovation...didn't want to bring a pup into a construction zone. This gives Nyla 8 more weeks of training before she comes home early September. In any case, open to any suggestions, must haves, general words of wisdom. I know our lives are about to change and admittedly I am embracing the fact that I am about to be blessed through this dog.
Thanks all!


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

Just checked their website, their puppies are expensive. The top breeders I work with (at the most) will charge about $1,800 with hunting and conformation titles in their pedigrees and parents' health tests.

Make sure you can verify the parents health tests done at this website, ofa.org.

Good luck.


----------



## gzagar (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks Riley...will do! Appreciate the advice


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

I visited this kennel and would not get a dog from there. At the time I was looking at Golden Retrievers and theirs did not have the temperament I'd expect of goldens. The puppies were timid and fearful, and when I asked to see their mother, she peed in fear when she met me. And they did not appear to be raised in the home. Goldens I've met from this kennel since then have similar characteristics. Perhaps they've changed since I visited several years ago, but I'd do some research on what makes a good breeder and compare with what you see there.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

A few of my must-haves are:
A crate
dremel
30 ft check cord
british slip lead
dehydrated liver for training treats
a clicker for clicker training
a kong


We have a really extensive thread on Golden Meadows, including links to redbirddog's blog after he personally visited the kennels. Worth the read for a well-rounded perspective. 
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,5387.0.html


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Lucky You with your new baby!!!

I do not know if you have kids or not, but this puppy is just like having a new baby at home ... that includes the "significant emotional event" syndrome.
Be prepared for sleepless nights... constant vigil, messy accidents, feedings, potty training, shark attacks, play time, play time, play time... training, training, training...
It is all worth it... I hope you have the time to really enjoy your babies puppy hood. It goes by way to fast, even though you can't wait for it to end.
I think one of the most important things I can tell you from experience of 2 Vizsla pups is ... just like human babies... they need SLEEP! make sure you give them lots of naps, and if they fight you... it is most likely ... they are over tired.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

gzagar...
Here are a few pictures of Reeka, she is a Golden Meadow pup, named after her dame ( I think)
She is an awesome hunter!!


----------



## gzagar (Jul 12, 2016)

Great photos...any sense of how old she was in the images?


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes, She had just turned 1 year.
We took Our pup Fergy out to the dog training park to watch her perform, he was 4 mo. old at the time, they let him retrieve one of their birds.
It was such a Great Day!!


----------

